# deal on vortex diamondback 10x42



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

in case anyone is interested, i figure id pass along the info. Al's sporting goods in logan is selling these binoculars for $149.99 +tax. they're usually $230 +tax. sounds like a good deal to me if i hadn't just bought some.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome. Are you sure they are the 10x42 and not 10x28?


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Al's is pretty good on optics. I picked up my 12X50 Vortex Diamondbacks for 179.99 there a few years back.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Cazador said:


> Al's is pretty good on optics. I picked up my 12X50 Vortex Diamondbacks for 179.99 there a few years back.


I agree, they do have good prices on optics. I snagged my viper HD 10x42s for $450. Sportsmans wanted close to $600 for the same pair.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm sure they were 42's. looked like they only had like 8 pair left and a guy was buying a pair while i was there.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

You're right. We called Al's and my bro in law picked some up. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

glad I could help in some fashion since im new to this western big country huntin and not much use there


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a great buy !


----------

